# st300 to th350 swap



## Thurber73 (Mar 7, 2013)

1968 LeMans with 350ci and Quadrajet...going to be swapping out the 2 speed for a th350 but not sure what I need or what I can get for a kickdown cable bracket bracket where to mount it and the hookup at the carb.


----------



## Thurber73 (Mar 7, 2013)

All the aftermarket brackets that I have found seem to be of low quality and I would rather not replace the stock throttle cable and bracket just to accommodate a kickdown. There also does not seem to be an aftermarket bracket that accepts the 1968 style throttle cable except for the repops of the original. 

I would have figured this to be a fairly common transmission swap and had hoped someone had encountered this same problem. If I find a solution I will post it.


----------

